
Why Are People Afraid of Clowns? - kungfudoi
http://www.livescience.com/56066-why-people-afraid-of-clowns.html
======
douche
Personally, I'm pretty sure it's because I stumbled onto a showing of either
IT or Killer Klowns from Outer Space[1] on the TV when I was a small child.
Ruined Bozo[2] for me...

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095444/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095444/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bozo_the_Clown](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bozo_the_Clown)

